# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Developing Multithreaded Applications >  Articles Reviews. Parallel Programming.

## Karpov2007

In this section you can find links to Internet resources devoted to creation of parallel programs.
Articles Reviews. Parallel Programming

----------

